# Big Game auf Teneriffa ?



## Christian 78 (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich verbringe die nächste Woche mit meiner Familie auf Teneriffa.
Ich habe gehört,daß dort Big Game fishing möglich sein soll.

Kann mir jemand Auskünfte über Bootstouren etc. in der Nähe von Las Americas geben ? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

MfG Christian


----------



## Dani_CH (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf Teneriffa ?*

Gut buchen kannst Du Big-Game Touren unten im Hafen an der Playa des Americas- vorallem auf Thun.

Billig ist es allerdings nicht- aber versuche gut zu verhandeln. Das Geschirr auf den Charterbooten ist vollends in Ordnung.

Gruss Dani


----------



## Sailfisch (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf Teneriffa ?*

Hallo Christian!

Ich persönlich habe auf den Kanaren noch nicht gefischt. Ein guter Freund war aber mehrfach auf Gomera. In diesem Jahr hatte er bei vier Ausfahrten nicht einen einzigen Strike, nicht gerade erbaulich. Auch was ich ansonsten höre sind die Kanaren nicht mehr so gut wie sie es vor Jahren mal waren. Ich würde Dir empfehlen zunächst im Hafen zu schauen, wie denn die aktuellen Fänge sind. Gegebenenfalls würde ich mir zunächst Mitfahrer suchen, damit es nicht zu teuer wird.
Wäre schön, wenn Du mal berichten könntest wie es war.


----------



## Dani_CH (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf Teneriffa ?*

Die Kanaren sind nicht ergiebig. Da kann ich Sailfisch durchaus zustimmen.

Bei drei gebuchten Ausfahrten konnte ich nur einen Thun sicher haken.

Mit dem muss mann Vorlieb nehmen- und sich darauf einstellen können. Trotzdem- mir hats Spass gemacht.

Gruss Dani


----------



## Christian 78 (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf Teneriffa ?*

So ich bin wieder zurück !

hab einen Trip von Los Christianos aus gemacht.

In den vier Stunden Ausfahrt konnten wir vier Bonitos fangen alle so um die maximal 4 Kilo. Ich  war etwas enttäuscht von dem sehr kurzen Drill. Spass gemacht hat es trotzdem und der Service auf der " Sofia " war super. 

Falls ich zur Saison nochmal auf der Ecke bin versuche ich es auf jeden Fáll nochmal.

mfG Christian


----------



## guifri (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf Teneriffa ?*

@christian

was kostet so eine 4-stündige ausfahrt? gibt es im web irgendwo infos zu den booten?

ich will nächsten herbst familienurlaub auf den kanaren machen, habe aber noch kein genaues ziel vor augen. angeln soll nebensache sein, aber wenn die möglichkeit da ist, ein bisschen schnur ins wasser zu halten bin ich natürlich dabei...


----------



## Christian 78 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf Teneriffa ?*

Hallo guifri,

Ich hab für 4 Stunden angeln nach etwas handeln 60 Euro bezahlt. Wobei noch 8 andere Angler mit an Bord waren. Am Anfang der Tour entschied das Los wer als erstes bzw. als letztes nach einem Biß an eine der Ruten durfte.
Ich hatte nur Glück das ich die Nummer 2 gezogen hatte. Wenn du ein Boot ganz für dich alleine haben möchtest kannst du locker 700€ berappen.

Informationen hab ich vorher auch keine gefunden. Fahre einfach in einen Hafen und sieh dich um, die Anbieter solcher Touren haben Stände an denen für diese Ausflüge werben. 

Viel Spass in deinem Urlaub! 

Christian


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf Teneriffa ?*

Hallo Guifri!
Wenn Du auf den Kanaren die Angel schwingen willst, so würde ich Dir empfehlen den Meeräschen vom Ufer aus nachzustellen. Das macht echt Laune und kostet nur den Erlaubnisschein. In Sachen Big Game sind die Kanaren in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr der Hit. Wenn man dann noch die Preise sieht...


----------



## marlindream (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf Teneriffa ?*

Hallo,

man benötigt auch auf den  Kanaren das gewisse Glück zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort zu sein, kann aber dann was die richtigen Big Game Fische betrifft (Blue Marlin, Bigeye,Spearfish...) Sternstunden erleben.
Die Kanaren haben bedingt durch ihre Lage nicht die Mengen an Beifang und man muß genau den "run" der Fische erwischen.
Auf vielen Inseln fehlen Unterwasserplataeus und durch den steilen Unterwasserverlauf von über 1000 m Wassertiefe, auf vielen Inseln bereits 1 Seemeile vor der Küste, hält sich der Futterfisch schlecht.
Die Makrelen und Sardinenschwärme ziehen umher und mit ihnen die großen Fische.
Die Fischerei ist im Laufe der Jahre schlechter geworden, dies kann niemand bezweifeln - wo aber auch nicht???
Ich finde man darf ein Gebiet nicht nach ein paar Tagen fischen beurteilen, sondern muß mindestens eine gesamte Saison betrachten.
Jeder war schon an einem "Spitzengewässer" und hat persönlich nichts gefangen.
Das passiert auch auf den Kanaren.
Was die Anzahl und vor allem die größe der Blue Marlins betrifft war 2005 die wohl beste und verückteste Saison seit vielen Jahren. 
Tage ohne eine Flosse zu sehen und Tage mit bis zu 5 Blue Marlins auf einem Boot.
Die läßt  wieder auf Spitzenjahre hoffen! Auch die Big Game Saison auf Madeira und den Azoren war in diesem Jahr die beste seit Jahren.

Christian


----------



## walhalla (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Big Game auf Teneriffa ?*

Kann Christians Statement nur bestaetigen. 2005 war seit langem das beste Jahr auf den Kanaren . Gomera und Gran Canaria sind fuer Blue Marlin die besten Inseln. Fuer Wahoo und Beifaenge besonders beim Jigging ist der Sueden von Fuerteventura wohl der beste Platz.
Gute Boote sind Claudia auf La palma, Makaira auf Gomera und Garvi ( Gomera, Gran Canaria und Fuerteventura).

Matthias


----------



## Frankitenerffa (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Big Game auf Teneriffa ?*

Nicht zu vergessen das kleine Boot "Glop" auf La Gomera in San Sebastian.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## salzegli (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf Teneriffa ?*

Hallo, hallo

Wir haben im September eine Ferienwohnung mit Boot im Norden von Teneriffa gemietet (bei Icod de los Vinos). Das Boot hat zwar GPS/Echo aber kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen in welchen Gegenden es guten Fang gibt? 

Das Boot soll ca 15 Knoten schaffen, d.h. mich interessieren auch Gebiete südlich von Teno und bis hin zu Los Gigantes.

Wir werden sicherlich auch schleppen aber primär möchte ich jiggen und Fänge unter 10 Kg sind mir auch Recht.

Danke im Voraus


----------

